# Brown Trout eggs question



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Got a hold of some loose brownie eggs today. I know in past threads some of you believe loose brown eggs are like gold. Can anyone give me some input on how to best use these eggs? Do fall steelies like em, or maybe winter or spring steelies more so? Better in bags off the pier or in the river or both? I river cured them and they bounce about 2 feet in the air when dropped on a hard surface, they are perfect (but very small compared to King Eggs. How many eggs in a bag? Help me out guys, share your vast amount of knowledge. Much appreciated.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Hard to go wrong with brown eggs. You should be able to catch just about anything river / pier , fall or spring on them.
As far as Bag size, it's a matter of personal preference. I like a bag about the size of a nickle generally. Gives em something to taste whilest you drive the hook home.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

samsteel said:


> Got a hold of some loose brownie eggs today. I know in past threads some of you believe loose brown eggs are like gold. Can anyone give me some input on how to best use these eggs? Do fall steelies like em, or maybe winter or spring steelies more so? Better in bags off the pier or in the river or both? I river cured them and they bounce about 2 feet in the air when dropped on a hard surface, they are perfect (but very small compared to King Eggs. How many eggs in a bag? Help me out guys, share your vast amount of knowledge. Much appreciated.


Tie them into bags, both sinking and floaters. The number of eggs isn't important, but rather size is. Larger sizes, about nickle size, work well through November and into December if it's warmer. Dime size sacks for colder temperatures.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

You're right, brown eggs are like gold. Personally I would save them for when you Pier fish. I believe scent plays a much bigger role off the pier than in the river. 

Think about it this way: in the river fish only have a second or two to make a decision whether or not to eat the bag. When fishing off the pier on the other hand, the fish have all day to inspect the offering, so scent plays a much bigger role. 

Id use your salmon eggs for the river, and save the brown eggs for the pier!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I haven't caught a LRB during the fall time, only in spring and summer so none of them really had any eggs in them. I figure I will probably pick one up one of these times fishing for steelhead in the late fall or winter that will still have some eggs in it.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, so I froze and vacuum sealed about half of them and tied the rest up, mostly in dime size bags and took them to the river with me. fished king eggs most of the day with no bumps, finally threw my first brown egg sac out into a hole I had been fishing and wham, got bit. 10lb female. did the same thing next day, nothing all day on king eggs, then wham, 10lb male on about third drift with brown eggs in dime size bag. it was crazy. now I have to admit after pulling those fish out of the holes, I only had one other bite on brown eggs the rest of the 2 days (spit hook in mid air) But, I am definately gonna keep a half dozen or so brown egg bags on me at all times this fall, just in case. I agree, this early, they are aggressive on all eggs and king eggs always are the staple bait, but I am now a believer in the brown eggs are "gold" theory. what's funny is, loose brown eggs actually look like gold (gold colored, rather than orange) I will try them on the pier sometime and revisit this post with results. now here's my new dilemna.....got some coho eggs, time to experiment....to be continued.
PS - gotta come clean, fishinbreed caught the loose brown, but since he caught her in my boat and we used the ladies nylon I stole from my wife to cure the eggs in the river, I claimed what was rightfully mine, which was half the load


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Those if brown eggs are gold, coho eggs habve got to be silver because I would say coho eggs are by far the best eggs I've used thus far. For some reason, I have always had excellent action with steelhead when using coho skein tied in sacs.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

samsteel said:


> ) I will try them on the pier sometime and revisit this post with results.


Take some advice and save them All for the surf.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I never do a single thing, as far as any cure, to brown trout eggs. Pump, strain, use/store. I will say this, they are the BEST eggs I've ever used thawed out to tie. A full jar has maybe 5 eggs that break after freezing, and that's not river curing or anything.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

I actually keep a set of special little containers that hold about 1.5 oz each for whenever I get brown trout spawn. I parse it out sparingly, and always save some for spring to get the first hen of spring...


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

I have had pretty good success mixing the brown eggs with salmon eggs to tie pier bags.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

nothing makes a spawn bagger smile like a fall ballon brownie... loose brown roe rocks... but if you want the real magic, do NOT cure it!!! or any roe for that matter if you're using bags... keep it fresh for up to 2 weeks if loose or freeze what you're not gonna tie in the amniotic fluid (clear liquid around the loose eggs)... NO water will ever, ever touch my roe until I cast the bag. Those bouncy balls are OK for chum chum, if that is your scene, but unless you only fish super fast water, and there is very little of that up here, you're bumming with cured roe compared to fresh anyday... Not saying it won't catch any fish... heck, I've watched dudes with 'gas station' spawn bags catch a few fish, but, fished next to fresh out in the surf or slow water in the lower river, there is NO comparision...


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

OK, I'm lovin the brownie eggs, but am almost out. I like to pull those out when everyone else has been throwing king eggs all day, works every time. Also wanted to note that loose coho eggs are working great too, almost as good as brown eggs. Usually keep a few bags of each in a bottle and throw them if king eggs are not working and so far (knock on wood) it has done the trick everytime, especially on high pressure days.


----------

